# Push up "deodorant" tubes - anyone find a good source?



## RogueRose (Jun 9, 2015)

The ideal container that I need is round, and about 1" diameter - give or take and maybe 3-4" tall.  I think a 2 oz container would be good.  

I have found some 2.5 oz, 48mm diameter tubes that will work as sample products but for a final product I would like to find something of a narrower diameter.  

Does anyone know of any packaging that will fit this bill?


----------



## Dorymae (Jun 9, 2015)

I'm confused. A 2.5 oz container will work for samples but for the actual product you want 2oz?  I must have misunderstood.


----------



## RogueRose (Jun 9, 2015)

Dorymae said:


> I'm confused. A 2.5 oz container will work for samples but for the actual product you want 2oz?  I must have misunderstood.




well I found the 2.5 oz containers and I can use them to distribute samples to get feedback but I would like narrower containers if I go into production.  


Ideal container:  1" diameter & 3.5" tall - push-up type deodrant container - round cylindrical.

Available container - 48mm diameter - 2" tall 2.5oz pushup type - round cylindrical.

I'll get some of the available containers to hand out to get feedback while I locate/order the proper containers.


----------



## HappyHomeSoapCo (Jun 9, 2015)

Bulk apothecary has some. Not sure if they fit your exact size but they have a few


----------



## shunt2011 (Jun 10, 2015)

I get the twist up tubes from Element's Bath and Body.  I tried push up but found them a hassle as they kept pushing down when in use.  I use them for solid lotion and find the twist up much more friendly.


----------



## dixiedragon (Jun 10, 2015)

SKS bottle.


----------



## Nevada (Jun 13, 2015)

http://www.sunburstbottle.com/white-lip-balm-tube/p/TU2/


----------

